# Грыжа L3-4 размером 0,5 см с каудальной миграцией до 1,7 см



## Dust (16 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте!
Спина болит давно, лет десять, лечил протрузии у мануала, было всё около дела, боли почти не мучали, а тут нагнулся с тяжестью в руках и прихватило. Болит сильно. Поясница, плюс отдаёт в левую ягодицу и ногу. Пошёл к неврологу, потом на МРТ, в результате чего, посмотрев снимки и заключение МРТ врач отправила меня на консультацию к нейрохирургу на предмет необходимости операции. Назначено на 19.07.
Может подскажете, а без операции такие грыжи (с миграцией 1,7) лечатся? Вот заключе6ие МРТ:









Вот снимки:


----------



## La murr (16 Июл 2018)

@Dust, Анатолий, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dust (16 Июл 2018)

@La murr, написал двум специалистам. Пока тишина.
Очень жду ответа. Ибо сильные боли мучают вторую неделю, особенно поздним вечером и ночью, а что делать даже не знаю! Жду визита к нейрохирургу, операции боюсь, как и почти все авторы подобных тем.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июл 2018)

Можно обойтись и без операции, но для этого необходимо стать пациентом грамотного врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога), который проведёт необходимое консервативное лечение и создаст условия для лизиса грыжи МПД в течение 6-12 месяцев.


----------



## Dust (17 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Можно обойтись и без операции, но для этого необходимо стать пациентом грамотного врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога), который проведёт необходимое консервативное лечение и создаст условия для лизиса грыжи МПД в течение 6-12 месяцев.


Владимир Иванович, большое спасибо за ответ! А Вы не знаете, есть ли такие специалисты (вертеброневрологи) в Мурманской области или надо ехать куда-либо в другой регион?
И ещё. У меня боли сильные, особенно ночью. Не могу спать. Принимаю Мидокалм (3р/сутки), Прегабалин Канон (2р/сутки), колят Кетонал (1 укол/ сутки) и хожу на физиопроцедуры - ток с новокаином. Еще прокололи (три укола за три дня) Дексаметазона. Особого эффекта нет. В выходные было полегче, когда кололи этот Дексаметазон, а сегодня ночью опять сильнейшая боль. Оно теперь так болеть будет всегда, пока не вырежут эту грыжу или пока мне не поможет врач-мануал? 
И ещё, я военнослужащий, не думаю, что меня наш военный нейрохирург (на приём в четверг иду) направит к вертеброневрологу, думаю сразу скажет про операцию, так вот, скажите пожалуйста, в моём случае риск неудачного исхода имеется? Через сколько после операции я смогу ходить и вообще полноценно двигаться и почему все боятся подобных операций?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июл 2018)

О мурманских врачах информации у меня нет.
Если Вы служите на Северном флоте, то помочь Вам могут во  флотском госпитале в Североморске. Там грамотные нейрохирурги.
Если в Сухопутных войсках - просите направить на лечение в Окружной ВГ в Санкт-Петербург.


----------



## Dust (17 Июл 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, на СФ! Именно в нейрохирургическое отделение этого самого госпиталя в Североморске  иду на приём в четверг!
Спасибо, Владимир Иванович. Вселили надежду информацией про _грамотных нейрохирургов!_
А вообще мой случай не самый сложный? Меня беспокоит вот эта цифра 1,7 см - миграция, то есть смещение грыжи, как я понимаю...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июл 2018)

Важна не столько величина грыжи, а клиника заболевания. 
А так как нет возможности и времени военному моряку пройти эффективное консервативное лечение с целью устранения симптомов заболевания и создания условий для резорбции (рассасывания) грыжи МПД, то оперативное лечение позволит значительно быстрее вернуться в строй и продолжить службу.


----------



## Dust (18 Июл 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, я понял...
Владимир Иванович, раз уж Вы знаете, что в Североморском госпитале работают квалифицированные нейрохирурги, может подскажете, по какой методике там оперируют - сроки восстановления (через сколько смогу ходить) и т.д.
Р. S. Надеялся обойтись без операции...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июл 2018)

Нейрохирурги в Североморске владеют самыми современными оперативными методиками.


----------



## Dust (19 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нейрохирурги в Североморске владеют самыми современными оперативными методиками.


Ещё раз спасибо, Владимир Иванович!
Сегодня иду туда на консультацию...
Отпишусь обязательно!


----------



## Dust (19 Июл 2018)

Ну что сказать, врачи посмотрели все снимки (которые не на той плёнке, что я выше выложил, а которые я им на флешке принес, из МРТ-центра, там их более сотни) и нашли там, оторвавшийся кусочек межпозвонкового диска, который я и ложусь в понедельник удалять! При обсуждении этого кусочка диска звучало слово _секвестр, _если я не ошибаюсь...
Сказали метод операции - небольшой надрез, всё делается с помощью микроскопа. По времени 2 часа и под общим наркозом. После окончания операции сутки лежать, потом на следующий день вставать в туалет, далее через две неделив выписка, но! Месяц будет нельзя сидеть! Это ж как?


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Ни чё приспособитесь не сидеть, я полтора месяца после операции до сих пор много не сижу. Ибо больно еще но уже не так. Обидно что правую сторону начало тянуть, но надеюсь вам повезет больше не затягивайте! Если интересно можете мою тему почитать.


----------



## Dust (19 Июл 2018)

Тему почитал. Если не ошибаюсь, у меня немного другой случай!
Господи, как же можно полтора месяца не сидеть???
А в самолёте как, в автомобиле?


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Ехала обратно лежа в карсете в машине, муж разложил сиденья вот так и пилили тихой сапой 800 км... не торопитесь садиться если будет не комфортно.

Кстати возьмите в больницу трубочки для напитков... пригодятся! Кушать и пить первые дни возможно придется лежа!


----------



## Dust (19 Июл 2018)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Ехала обратно лежа в карсете в машине, муж разложил сиденья вот так и пилили тихой сапой 800 км... не торопитесь садиться если будет не комфортно.


Я понял...
А через сколько можно будет сидеть хотя бы не на табурете, а в креслах полукомфортных типа самолетных, хороших автомобильных  (за рулем)?


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Кстати возьмите в больницу трубочки для напитков... пригодятся! Кушать и пить первые дни возможно придется лежа!


Общался сегодня с людьми в постоперационной палате, где буду лежать, спросил как едят - сказали пищу привозят в палату и принимают её стоя!
Врач сказал, что лежать я буду только первые сутки, на вторые смогу вставать в туалет, ну и потом всё больше и больше. А через 12-14 суток вообще выпишут!


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> не торопитесь садиться если будет не комфортно.


Очень принципиальный для меня вопрос - через 2-3 недели после операции сидеть категорически нельзя во избежание отрицательных последствий, рецидива и т.п. или просто будет некомфортно сидеть, боли, тянет ногу и т.п.?


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Dust написал(а):


> Очень принципиальный для меня вопрос - через 2-3 недели после операции сидеть категорически нельзя во избежание отрицательных последствий, рецидива и т.п. или просто будет некомфортно сидеть, боли, тянет ногу и т.п.?



Меня к примеру подняли только на третьи сутки, на вторые разрешили только на четвереньках по кровати ползать. Сторого запретили сидеть в течении месяца, во избежании рецидива потом присаживаться можно с ровной спиной начиная с 5 минут и смотреть по состоянию, у меня к примеру сейчас еще тянет немного больную ногу и то в определенном положении... а вот вставать еще тяжело, ну и там смотрите по состоянию, и рекомендациям врача думаю что все зависит от вида операции и от времени воздействия грыжи на корешок.


----------



## Dust (19 Июл 2018)

@Мила Булинг, я понял. Спасибо.
У меня немного другой случай. Будут удалять секвестр, если я всё правильно понял и сформулировал!


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Тем более вам должно быть легче! У меня то грыжа хоть и маленькая но лет 5 уж точно на корешок давила! Держитесь все пройдет быстро это всего лишь месяц!


----------



## Dust (19 Июл 2018)

@Мила Булинг, спасибо Вам!
Буду надеяться на лучшее!


----------



## Dust (28 Июл 2018)

Прооперировали! Достали из меня ту самую секвестральную гадость около 2 см длинной! Чувствую себя хорошо, потихоньку начал ходить. Разумеется в корсете. Делают уколы - трмадол, плюс капельницы с дексаметазоном и ещё чем-то там. Адские боли ушли, *огромное спасибо врачам!!! *
Пока вкратце всё...


----------



## La murr (28 Июл 2018)

@Dust, выздоравливайте! 
Вам в помощь рекомендации врача.


----------



## Dust (29 Июл 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Dust, выздоравливайте!
> Вам в помощь рекомендации врача.


Нашёл Вашу тему:
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/321/view
Гм... А это и всё? По сути две позы для мужчины после операции или может быть что-то изменилось в рекомендациях после 2013 года?


И еще пару вопросов друзья, как мне сказал врач в самолёт через пару недель мне можно, откинуть кресло и полулежать, а ещё лучше сразу после взлета встать, уйти в конец салона и постоять до посадки. В машине можно тоже только на разложенном пассажирском (заднем) кресле - вот только на боку или на спине, я не уточнял? А вот за руль сесть мне можно будет только чуть ли не через 3 месяца? Это действительно так или короткие поездки 10 минут допускаются? Ведь в конце концов на унитаз садится по большой нужде можно, в корсете, с прямой спиной и т.д.


----------



## La murr (29 Июл 2018)

@Dust, свой альбом создавала по данным мне в Центре нейрохирургии рекомендациям.
Ну, и как показывает собственный опыт, ограничения необходимы только первое время.


----------



## Dust (29 Июл 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Dust, свой альбом создавала по данным мне в Центре нейрохирургии рекомендациям.
> Ну, и как показывает собственный опыт, ограничения необходимы только первое время.


Я понял! Спасибо!
А по поводу сидеть, сидеть за рулём - не подскажете?


----------



## La murr (29 Июл 2018)

@Dust, автомобиль не вожу.
Исключительно в качестве пассажира езжу. 
Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобилистов


----------



## Dust (4 Авг 2018)

Завтра у меня десятый день после операции, в понедельник обещают снять швы.
Вроде всё нормально. Хожу. Иногда конечно ощущаю болевые симптомы в пояснице, левой ягодице и в ноге, но это как я понимю после операции нормальное явление.
Больше беспокоит слабость (неуверенность в левом колене). Один раз во время ходьбы нога как бы подкосилась...
Кто-нибудь может подсказать - это дело пройдет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Пройдёт. Для этого и дают 1-3 месяца.


----------



## Dust (4 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пройдёт. Для этого и дают 1-3 месяца.


Я понял! Это радует!
Большое Вам спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Dust (11 Авг 2018)

Переехал из Североморска в Северодвинск, летел через Питер, провожали/встречали друзья на машинах с откинутым передним креслом, всё прошло хорошо, хотя побаивался.
Хожу (в корсете), лежу, делаю предписанные упражнения ЛФК (хотя жутко лениво  ). Хочу спросить - эти упражнения - обязательное условие после операции или всё это дело может заменить ходьба?
Р.S. Из всего, самое сложное почему-то - спускаться по лестницам. Подниматься гораздо проще (легче).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2018)

По желанию
В жизни все по желанию.


----------



## Dust (11 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По желанию
> В жизни все по желанию.


Это понятно! 
Я имел ввиду не выполнение упражнений (или если пропустил день, другой) может вызвать какие-либо отрицательные последствия после операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2018)

Нет. Но с ними быстрее и лучше.


----------



## Dust (11 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет. Но с ними быстрее и лучше.


Я понял! Большое спасибо Вам за ответы!


----------



## Dust (24 Авг 2018)

Всем привет! Я скоро месяц как после операции. 
Вроде восстанавливаюсь, потихоньку упражняюсь ЛФК, занимаюсь не тяжёлыми домашними делами, выхожу встречаю жену с работы у ближайших магазинов... Всё пока в корсете.
А сегодня вечером, уже дома, снимал брюки, перенёс вес тела на левую ногу (делал это не раз после операции) и в неё как прострелило! От бедра и ниже (в ляжку) боль такая резкая, как при судорге, словно током... Хорошо, что диван был рядом, сразу плюхнулся на него! 
Это от чего произошло и это вообще нормально? 
Просто через три дня (когда точно пройдёт ровно месяц после операции) нужно будет начинать ходить без корсета и одевать его только при планируемых нагрузках, а также можно будет начинать сидеть, а после этого сегодняшнего прострела, я чего-то начал бояться... 
Помогите пожалуйста советом!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2018)

Тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине нашли?
Почему не соблюдаете?
Тему про корсеты нашли?
Перейдите на узкий.
ЛФК делаете?


----------



## Dust (24 Авг 2018)

Нет, тему не нашел (буду благодарен за ссылку)! Но мне дали в госпитале распечатку, осанка, что можно/нельзя, позы для сна и т.д. - я соблюдаю!
Про корсеты тему тоже не нашел, но в тех же рекомендациях сказано, что надо отказываться от корсета через месяц, мышцы сами должны выполнять его роль (близко к тексту).
ЛФК делаю.

А что это за прострел был, не подскажете? По моим впечатлениям я просто перегрузил мышцы больной ноги. И еще, колено, опять же левое, при сгибании стало щёлкать (хрустеть) типа как костяшки пальцев, когда их принудительно щёлкаешь. Оно не больно, но как-то непривычно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Читать написанное в выписке надо, но надо и понимать что и как делать.

О том, что в месте поражения не должно быть подвижности, понимаете?


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Читать написанное в выписке надо, но надо и понимать что и как делать.


Я понимаю, что не должно быть тяжелых нагрузок, резких движений, подъёма тяжестей, наклонов и т.д.
Пока даже моюсь в корсете (у меня их два), но ведь через пару дней надо будет начинать без него обходиться.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> О том, что в месте поражения не должно быть подвижности, понимаете?


Если честно, не очень...
Мне говорил мой врач - не должно быть для поясничного отдела скручивающих движений!
Р.S. Не очень понимаю, что я делаю не так или что не делаю, что надо, Вы не могли бы пояснить? И что это вчера был за судорожно-болевой прострел случился в больной ноге (первый раз такое было после операции), почему левое колено щелкает, а главное - это всё временное явление?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Все просто. В месте где грыжа, независимо и причин исхода - оперативно или самостотятельная резорбция, должно быть сформировано ограничение подвижности. Кстати именно поэтому предлагают фиксацию этих сегментов и если бы от них не было своего процента осложнений - ставили бы наверное всем, а так только по показаниям.И именно для этого делается гимнастика для формирования такого стереотипа при котором в пораженном сегменте минимальная подвижность а соседние мышечные группы выполняет свою и соседнюю функцию без участия пораженного сегмента.
И именно для этого соблюдаются правила поведения и носится корсет, применение которого возможно и после указанных сроков но в момент нагрузки или боли. Ваша обострение скорее признак такого не сформиррванного  стереотипа и нагрузка пришлась на пораженный сегмент, ничего страшного, главное чтобы при этом не было боли длительной, что может эти свидельствовать о рецидиве грыжи.
Прошло?


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все просто. В месте где грыжа, независимо от причин исхода - оперативно или самостоятельная резорбция, должно быть сформировано ограничение подвижности. Кстати именно поэтому предлагают фиксацию этих сегментов и если бы от них не было своего процента осложнений - ставили бы наверное всем, а так только по показаниям.


У меня удаляли секвестр, хотя про ограничение подвижности я вообщем-то понимаю!
Но это ж на какой-то реабилитационный период, а не пожизненно?
И ещё - я старался весь послеоперационный месяц подвижность ограничивать, много не гулял, ЛФК занимался (без фанатизма), не сидел (только немного на унитазе), за руль не садился, кушал лёжа, не пылесосил, всё в корсете и т.д. А тут вдруг неожиданный прострел в левой ноге. Что этому причина? И как этого избежать в дальнейшем - меньше двигаться или наоборот больше гулять, больше заниматься, добавить упражнений ЛФК и т.д.? Судя по _ограничению подвижности - _первый вариант?
И эта судорожная боль в ноге  (в ляжке прострел, как я выразился) - это от места операции на позвоночние отдало (нерв) или сама нога "устала"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Реабилитационный период год,  наиболее важно - первый месяц в течении этого месяца вы должны за счёт лфк, поэтапно от лечебных к восстановительным,  сформировать такой стереотип при котором пораженный сегмент не работает. В больше случаев это удается, другой вопрос что при поражении например уровня л четыре л пять, при сколиозе это сделать на порядок сложнее чем при уровне л пять  и s один, там и сроки больше.
Если за пару дней ее пройдёт с нпвп, апликатоом и  мазями- надо доктору показаться


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Реабилитационный период год,  наиболее важно - первый месяц в течении этого месяца вы должны за счёт лфк, поэтапно от лечебных к восстановительным,  сформировать такой стереотип при котором пораженный сегмент не работает.


Я в теории понял, а как это на практике получается - не знаю! Как можно целый год не нагибаться, например! 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если за пару дней ее пройдёт с нпвп, апликатоом и  мазями- надо доктору показаться


Да она один раз прострелила. Вчера...
А вот колено щёлкает (хрустит) регулярно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Колено хрустит от колена, надо колено коленному доктору показать.
Хруст у молодых чаще всего от хондрамаляции надколенника и артроза там же.
Наклоняться можно, выпрямляться надо правильно, через согнутые колени.
Тему на форуме про правильное поведение нашли?
ЛФК делаете по периодам? Обратите внимание, что винишку гимнастике, там раз в период ремиссии последнее упражнение на отработку этого стереотипа: наклон - присели - встали.

Все давно разработано и при соблюдении этапности тренировок, все формируется как надо.


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Колено хрустит от колена, надо колено колонному доктору показать.
> Хруст у молодых чаще всего от хондрамаляции надколенника и артроза там же.
> Наклоняться можно, выпрямляться надо правильно, через согнутые колени.
> Тему на форуме про правильное поведение нашли?
> Лфк делаете по периодам?


Про колено - понял! Только мне 47, я уже не из молодых! 
Тему про поведение *не* нашёл. Там тем _после операции, кто сделал операцию _очень много. Вот: 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/61/ 
Вы бы не могли ссылку нужную дать?
Про упражнения. Мне дали адрес Вашего сайта - изучаю. 
Упражнения по своей методике (из госпиталя) делал через сутки.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обратите внимание, что винишку гимнастике, там раз в период ремиссии последнее упражнение на отработку этого стереотипа: наклон - присели - встали.
> 
> Все давно разработано и при соблюдении этапности тренировок, все формируется как надо.


Не понял поясните пожалуйста! Какую _винишку _и где конкретно это упражнение описано?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

На нашу...
Вишенка - это айфон так считает про наши упражнения

Вот тут - последнее упражнение

Про поведение вот тут 1 и 2
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
И вот тут тема 2
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12#ccatй


----------



## Dust (25 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, о! Спасибо большое! Сейчас дерби Спартак - Динамо посмотрю и буду читать-изучать!
Р.S. В Айфоне: Настройки->Основные->Клавиатура и ползунки Автокоррекции и Правописания надо убрать (отключить).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Dust написал(а):


> Р.S. В Айфоне: Настройки->Основные->Клавиатура и ползунки Автокоррекции и Правописания надо убрать (отключить).


Так он наши упражнения Вишенкой называет.

Это моя вина, а не айфона, чаще он помогает.


----------



## Dust (26 Авг 2018)

Не подскажите, где почитать правильную методику отказа от корсета, ну или как это делается?
Его ж не сразу снимают навсегда, а как-то постепенно?
Эту тему нашёл:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tipy-i-celi-primenenija-korsetov
Но там только общие сведения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2018)

А как носите?


----------



## Dust (26 Авг 2018)

Корсет КПК-110 - L. Ношу всё время, как только встаю с кровати. Завтра пора снимать, как написано в моей методичке, ибо пройдёт ровно месяц после операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2018)

Снимайте на 5 минут кажлый час, каждый день,


----------



## Dust (26 Авг 2018)

Я понял! Спасибо!
И сколько дней такие интервалы надо соблюдать до полного отказа от корсета, при ходьбе хотя бы по квартире?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2018)

До полного и применение корсета только при нагрузках.
ЛФК делаете ?


----------



## Dust (26 Авг 2018)

А по времени это сколько - месяц, два?
ЛФК делаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2018)

Тогда не поняли.
В каждом часе 60 минут, это 12 раз по пять минут.
То есть через 2 недели - без корсета.
А что будете делать если больно?

Лфк делаете какой этап - лечебный или восстановительный.
По срокам должно быть лечебный.
А что будете делать если больно при лечебном лфк.

Каждый этап имеет свои показатели перехода и это не дата времи- месяц, это показатель функциональных возможностей позвоночника.

Как определитьжти возможности - уровень тренированности и боль.

Все ли понятно ?


----------



## Dust (26 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда не поняли.
> В каждом часе 60 минут, это 12 раз по пять минут.
> То есть через 2 недели - без корсета.
> А что будете делать если больно?


То есть ежедневно плюс 5 минут?
А остальное время в корсете ходить, пока не пройдёт две недели?
Если будет больно буду лежать!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лфк делаете какой этап - лечебный или восстановительный.
> По срокам должно быть лечебный.
> А что будете делать если больно при лечебном лфк.


ЛФК делаю через день, но свои упражнения, которые Вам вчера показывал (фото).
Через боль делать запрещается! Стало быть если заболит - прекращать делать!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все ли понятно ?


Теперь даже и не знаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2018)

То есть ежедневно плюс 5 минут?
Каждый час!

А остальное время в корсете ходить, пока не пройдёт две недели?
Если будет больно буду лежать!э

ЛФК делаю через день, но свои упражнения, которые Вам вчера показывал (фото).
Отвечал. Смесь упражнений скорее восстановительных, если делать не больно, то можно снимать корсет по те самые 5 минут.


----------



## Dust (26 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть ежедневно плюс 5 минут?
> Каждый час!


Можно ещё раз мне это объяснить и что значит каждый час?

То есть я на второй день 10 минут хожу без корсета, а 50 минут в корсете, на шестой день полчаса без, полчаса в корсете, правильно? И так каждый час, то есть если на шестой дегь я нахожусь на ногах 3 часа, то полтора часа я в корсете, полтора часа нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

Dust написал(а):


> Можно ещё раз мне это объяснить и что значит каждый час?
> 
> То есть я на второй день 10 минут хожу без корсета, а 50 минут в корсете, на шестой день полчаса без, полчаса в корсете, правильно? И так каждый час, то есть если на шестой дегь я нахожусь на ногах 3 часа, то полтора часа я в корсете, полтора часа нет?


Именно так. Если функционально готовы- показатель готовности помните?


----------



## Dust (27 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно так.


Значит разобрался!  
Спасибо!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если функционально готовы- показатель готовности помните?


Нет. Я даже не понимаю о чём речь, если честно...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

Dust написал(а):


> Нет. Я даже не понимаю о чём речь, если честно...


Показателем готовности к переходу на следующий этап, является отсутствие боли при выполнении упражнений предыдущего этапа.


----------



## Dust (27 Авг 2018)

Я понял! Спасибо. Боли при упражнениях нет, но в конце занятий в пояснице (где оперировали) есть чувство усталости, как бы печёт что ли...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2018)

Это нормально.


----------



## Dust (27 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это нормально.


Но иногда несильные боли у меня появляются - то в ягодице, причём и в правой тоже (до операции болела только левая), то в пояснице что-то почувствую, то в левой ноге, в разных её местах... Эти лёгкие болевые ощущения не сравнимы с теми, что были до операции, но они имеют место быть! Позвонил своему врачу (до сих пор ему от всей души благодарен), описал ситуацию, он сказал, что боли могут быть, тем более _мы спасали корешок, а остеохондроз никуда не делся. ©️ _Я не очень понял про корешок, наврное это и есть удаление секвестра, но уяснил, что ничего страшного в моей ситуации, c переодическими  побаливаниями то там, то сям - нет...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это нормально.


Второй день хожу понемногу без корсета, вроде нормально, но когда лежу переодически появляются неприятные (лёгкие болевые) ощущения в левой ягодице и левой ноге. Иногда может в пояснице что-то посвербить... Все это дело болит не сильно (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, опасения у меня по большей частью скорее психологические, поэтому и решил спросить - не подскажете, это нормально?


----------



## Dust (30 Авг 2018)

Не подскажете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

> Но иногда несильные боли у меня появляются - то в ягодице, причём и в правой тоже (до операции болела только левая), то в пояснице что-то почувствую, то в левой ноге, в разных её местах... Эти лёгкие болевые ощущения не сравнимы с теми, что были до операции, но они имеют место быть! Позвонил своему врачу (до сих пор ему от всей души благодарен), описал ситуацию, он сказал, что боли могут быть, тем более _мы спасали корешок, а остеохондроз никуда не делся. ©️ _Я не очень понял про корешок, наврное это и есть удаление секвестра, но уяснил, что ничего страшного в моей ситуации, c переодическими  побаливаниями то там, то сям - нет...


Нет. Поскольку Вас не излечили от боли в спине вообще, а излечили от этого обострения.



> Второй день хожу понемногу без корсета, вроде нормально, но когда лежу переодически появляются неприятные (лёгкие болевые) ощущения в левой ягодице и левой ноге. Иногда может в пояснице что-то посвербить... Все это дело болит не сильно (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, опасения у меня по большей частью скорее психологические, поэтому и решил спросить - не подскажете, это нормально?


Нормально, но отменять корсет надо постепенно.


----------



## Dust (30 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет. Поскольку Вас не излечили от боли в спине вообще, а излечили от этого обострения.


Я понял! Спасибо Вам за ответы!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нормально, но отменять корсет надо постепенно.


Я так и делаю. По Вашей методе - прибавляю каждый день по 5 минут в час. Но я стараюсь особо много не ходить. А ещё в моей памятке написано - _если есть возможность не сидеть, не сидите. _Я стараюсь или лежать или ходить (стоять), сижу только, пардон, на унитазе и то недолго - это правильно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

Dust написал(а):


> Я понял! Спасибо Вам за ответы!
> 
> Я так и делаю. По Вашей методе - прибавляю каждый день по 5 минут в час. Но я стараюсь особо много не ходить. А ещё в моей памятке написано - _если есть возможность не сидеть, не сидите. _Я стараюсь или лежать или ходить (стоять), сижу только, пардон, на унитазе и то недолго - это правильно?


На унитазе, всегда надо не долго!
Не долго, это счастье!

Правильно, правильно.


----------

